# EN World Gen Con Gathering??



## William Ronald (Jun 28, 2002)

Last year, there was a gathering of members of the EN World boards at Gen Con.   I enjoyed it thoroughly and meet such luminaries as Piratecat, nemmerle, PA, and the inestimable Eric Noah.  It gave me a chance to meet some of the people who made the boards a success and to thank them for their hard work.

So, I make a motion that those of us going to Gen Con try to gather together again.  I have not yet figured out my event schedule, but I plan to be there.  Possibly the moderators can help organize this event.

I am willing to help organize such an event.  I suggest that we use this thread to find a good time for people.  As Morrus will be at Gen Con Thursday and Friday, a gathering should be held on one of those two dates.  Possibly we could have it just after the Ennies?

Do I have a second for my motion?


Now that this has been approved, here is my current list of who is attending:

EN World Gathering

Guests:

1.	Morrus
2.	Piratecat
3.	Trevalon Moonleiron
4.	nemmerle
5.	Monte Cook
6.	Sue Cook
7.	Sir Osis of Liver 
8.	Hand of Evil 
9.	KnowTheToe
10.	Mystic Eye
11.	Leopold
12.	Peter
13.	cptg1481
14.	Peter’s friend #2
15.	rayners
16.	Peter’s friend #4
17.	mearls
18.	Psyke
19.	Eric Noah 
20.	Kara Noah
21.	Mark
22.	shouit
23.	shouit’s girlfriend
24.	Black Omega
25.	Baron Von Starblade
26.	Rugger
27.	Klaus
28.	Paula, Klaus’s wife
29.	Fayredeth
30.	Trevalon Moonleiron’s friend #1
31.	Trevalon Moonleiron’s friend #2
32.	Daeroon Dalendrove
33.	Sir Osis of Liver’s friend #1
34.	Morrus’ friend
35.	Gargoyle 
36.	Lady Gargoyle
37.	Sineater
38.	Midknight
39.	Arcane Runes Press (Jennifer Younts)
40.	Jennifer Younts husband
41.	Urbanmech
42.	Richards
43.	Dire Groundhog
44.	javapadawan
45.	Rick G
46.	Negative Zero
47.	Negative Zero’s friend
48.	thalmin
49.	fl8m
50.	Kugar
51.	Drew 
52.	Drew’s wife
53.	Drew’s friend
54.	Word
55.	Archangel
56.	Archangel’s wife
57.	Teflon Billy
58.	thg jim
59.	Thg Hal
60.	Matt from thg
61.	Al from thg
62.	Curtis from thg
63.	Andrew from thg
64.	Jeff from thg
65.	Becky from thg
66.	Jim Butler
67.	blobsticks
68.	Anthraxus
69.	Hell Hound
70.	Denise, Hell Hound’s wife
71.	Hell Hound’s child #1
72.	Hell Hound’s child #2
73.	Moridin
74.	Moridin’s brother
75.	Armage Bedar
76.	Gary Sarli
77.	Gary Sarli’s wife
78.	DungeonKeeperUK
79.	The Antra
80.	enrious
81.	Orco42 
82.	eatenmyeyes
83.	Donatello
84.	Eridanis
85.	ronin
86.	Twin Rose
87.	Doctor Doom
88.	Mystic Eye Doug
89.	Ranger Wickett 
90.	Edena of Neith
91.	EOL
92.	mouseferatu
93.	mouseferatu’s wife
94.	Colin Suleiman
95.	Colin Suleiman’s wife
96.	die_kluge
97.	nacht
98.	bolen
99.	SSS-Druid
100.	reddist
101.	creamsteak
102.	Jovah
103.	 Poet22
104.	SixFootGnome
105.	SixFootGnome’s guest
106.	Erik Mona
107.	Jesse Decker
108.	Chris Thomasson
109.	Azuretiger
110.	bertman4
111.	d20Dwarf
112.	Greg
113.	Wolfwood
114.	talien
115.	Amber
116.	Robert Taylor
117.	ghettognome
118.	Nine Hands
119.	Sebastian
120.	bloodphantom
121.	CrazyMage
122.	eatenmyeyes
123.	Loegrimm
124.	Adlon
125.	Dinkeldog
126.	Halma
127.	Wolf
128.	Kalendraf
129.	Jason Braun
130.	William Ronald

See you on Friday!!!


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Jun 28, 2002)

Seconded. 

You're a good man, WR!  Thanks for volunteering!


----------



## thatdarncat (Jun 28, 2002)

Thirded 

Sure, ya hijack my thread and drag people over here.... Anyways!  Friday should be good for me if I can make it down.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jun 28, 2002)

*sniff*  Can somone pay for my room, board, entry fee, and travel expenses?  I promise to make it up to you.  *sniff*

Ah well, figures I wouldn't make it this year, the last year I really have an excuse to visit my chain-smoking relatives in Wisconsin.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 28, 2002)

I'm all for it! Tell me when and where and i'll be there.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 28, 2002)

Scedule permits will be there.  Have my EN World T-shirt ordered to show my support for the group.


----------



## KnowTheToe (Jun 28, 2002)

I will be there.  Mark should be happy, others were trying to volunteer his services for the organization of this.   Imagine other people pushing someone into taking charge.  The nerve! 

Anyway, thanks for volunteering for the job.


----------



## omokage (Jun 28, 2002)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> *Scedule permits will be there.  Have my EN World T-shirt ordered to show my support for the group. *




There's an EN World support group??


----------



## Mystic Eye (Jun 28, 2002)

I will be there and would love to be part of a gatherig of some sort but I will have a booth to be at during most of the daytime hours.


----------



## PA (Jun 29, 2002)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> *Last year, there was a gathering of members of the EN World boards at Gen Con.   I enjoyed it thoroughly and meet such luminaries as Piratecat, nemmerle, PA, and the inestimable Eric Noah.*




My. I hadn't posted for months, but there is still someone to remember me.  I'm so touched.

No Gen Con for me this year, though. I've got regrets about it, for several reasons, among which the most important is that I won't be able to see some friends again, but I'm out of time and out of money. On the other hand, I've been offered a complete trip to Origins (plane, hotel, registration), so I'll still see some of you in Ohio, I hope.


----------



## William Ronald (Jun 29, 2002)

*Time of EN World:  The Gathering?*

I hope Peter Adkison and Magic: The Gathering fans will be amused at my post title.

Morrus, when will the Ennies be during Gen Con?  It might be good to have the EN World gathering in connection with the Ennies.  If  it is unlikely that the Ennies will take uo a single four hour slot, we could easily combine both events.  Or have everyone gather somewhere after the Ennies.

Last year, we gathered in the Open Gaming area and everyone was pretty much responsible for their own food and beverages.  This might be the best way to have such an event.

RangerWickett and PA, sorry you can't make it this year.  

So, it seems Thursday or Friday would be the day of the event.

Now for a time?

Suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 29, 2002)

I think right after the ENnies would work pretty good as it's like a great deal of us will be there anyway.


----------



## William Ronald (Jul 1, 2002)

Giving this thread a bump.

So, does anyone know when and where the Ennies will be?

Morrus and the other administrators:  What do you think of a gathering?


----------



## Leopold (Jul 1, 2002)

As one of the smaller mods I will be there. Myself and the PCGen group will be gathering Saturday night at a bar across from the convention center. You will see all the members from pcgen that are there at this watering hole, so you might be able to catch a glimpse of some members who frequent there and here...


----------



## UniversalMonster (Jul 1, 2002)

*Would anyone like to organiz-ize some gaming?*

I am going to be there in force with my gaming group (5 people all together). Would anyone like to organ-iz-ize some gaming? I figure I'll write up an adventure or two just in case.


----------



## mearls (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: Would anyone like to organiz-ize some gaming?*



			
				Peter said:
			
		

> *I am going to be there in force with my gaming group (5 people all together). Would anyone like to organ-iz-ize some gaming? I figure I'll write up an adventure or two just in case. *




I'd be up for that. I have a fun Warhammer FRP scenario I could convert to d20 or run as is if anyone's interested. I also have a few other adventures I could put together. I'm always up for DMing and meeting new people.

- Mearls


----------



## Pyske (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: Would anyone like to organiz-ize some gaming?*



			
				Peter said:
			
		

> *I am going to be there in force with my gaming group (5 people all together). Would anyone like to organ-iz-ize some gaming? I figure I'll write up an adventure or two just in case. *




Sure, I'm up for it.  I'm not signing up for any events ahead of time, so any pick-up games people want to play sound fun to me.   Anyone have anything they'd like to try out?  Nobilis?  Godlike?  Agone?  Theatrix?  Feng Shui?

 . . . . . . . -- Eric


----------



## Leopold (Jul 1, 2002)

I would LOVE to do a marathon GDQ module running if anyone is interested...


----------



## EricNoah (Jul 1, 2002)

I'll be there on Friday for sure for the ENnies and of course would love to meet with you.  We'll have to work out the logistics of when and where in the coming weeks, probably.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 1, 2002)

I'd be up for some gaming. I'm a Warhammer FRP fan, so i'd be interested in playing your Mod, Mike. Even if it's converted to that crappy D20 system thing.


----------



## Mark (Jul 1, 2002)

Having a gathering on Friday night right after the ENnies sounds like a great idea. Count me in for that, WRon! 

Last year, I noticed that a lot of folks were taking over conference rooms for their own purposes in the later hours of the night.  Or maybe we could meet one last time by our favorite security guard, step outside if the weather is nice, or leave a note on him for latecomers if we decide to move further afield. *shrug*

I look forward to meeting everyone again this year.


----------



## Piratecat (Jul 1, 2002)

I can post! I can post!  I've been staring at the boards, reading this thread and unable to comment due to the dns problem.

I strongly recommend that we have our gathering immediately following the ENnies (ie Friday night.)  We'll meet in the same room/area that the ENnies are being held.  That will be much easier; it's always hard to get people moving after these things, and we know that Eric, Morrus, myself, and a bunch of other EN Worlders will already be there.

Sound good?

I made the mistake last year of volunteering to run a game, and it turned out that talking to people was more fun.  I've learned better for this year!


----------



## KnowTheToe (Jul 1, 2002)

OOOH OOOHH, It would be very good move to meet right after the ENies and in the same room.  

That is why I like these boards, everybody seems so darn smart.


----------



## shouit (Jul 1, 2002)

I would be up to meeting after the Ennies.  That would be cool.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 1, 2002)

Sounds good to me. Good call P.Cat.


----------



## Black Omega (Jul 2, 2002)

Yes, sounds good.  I'll be at Gencon trying to get in Rokugan games.  Me, steal ideas?  Never.


----------



## William Ronald (Jul 3, 2002)

Good call, indeed!

Piratecat, do you have a time and room number yet for the Ennies.

I am looking forward to this.


----------



## Piratecat (Jul 3, 2002)

From this week's news!

-----------------------------
I have confirmation of the time and place of the ENnies ceremony this year. Ryan Dancey has kindly agreed to host the event.

For the first time ever, the ENnie Awards will be held live at Gen Con Game Fair on Friday, August 9th at 8 pm on the 3rd Floor Stage outside of the Exhibit Hall. Please stop by the awards ceremony to help us recognize the products, game designers, companies, and artists who are nominated for their hard-earned awards.

Admission is free, seating is plentiful, and the ceremony begins at 8pm. Don't miss it!
-----------------------------

And there you have it. It should be over by 9ish pm, I'm guessing.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 3, 2002)

One thing - I'd rather exit the room quickly before I'm "grabbed" by people.   The time is fine, but I'd like to have somewhere else to actually go.


----------



## Piratecat (Jul 3, 2002)

It's hard trying to deal with celebrity.  

At least for now we'll gather there and scoot elsewhere. If this changes, we'll post here on the boards.  Right before GenCon, we'll set up a sticky thread with all the information in it.


----------



## Baron Von StarBlade (Jul 3, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *It's hard trying to deal with celebrity.
> *




You do have a fairly loyal following of P-kitty Groupies, at least that is what I saw from the Gameday.


----------



## CRGreathouse (Jul 3, 2002)

Schedule permitting, I'll be there.  It's a fair drive to GenCon from my house, though - 8h, if there are no delays.


----------



## Piratecat (Jul 3, 2002)

Baron Von StarBlade said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You do have a fairly loyal following of P-kitty Groupies, at least that is what I saw from the Gameday. *




I was referring to Morrus fleeing his fans, like Austin Powers in the beginning of the movie.  You goober!


----------



## Rugger (Jul 3, 2002)

I'll be there for sure....

It was quite cool to put names to faces last year...and now I seem to see Piratecat everywhere! (I think there's a medical condition that covers that)

Maybe we could get Adkinson to rename friday to  "EN World Friday" on all the flyers/con-books....

-Rugger
"I Lurk!"


----------



## omokage (Jul 3, 2002)

Baron Von StarBlade said:
			
		

> *You do have a fairly loyal following of P-kitty Groupies, at least that is what I saw from the Gameday. *




I suppose that would be me.


----------



## Baron Von StarBlade (Jul 3, 2002)

omokage said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I suppose that would be me.  *





I forget, who was asking for his Autograph and such. . Even though I'm a pseudo groupie as well


----------



## Mark (Jul 4, 2002)

I already have his autograph...

_(...and will never wash my left buttock again!)_


----------



## William Ronald (Jul 4, 2002)

Morrus, maybe we can retreat to the open gaming area where we had the event last year.  I would not recommend going to any place outside the convention center as we would have no guarantee about space.  (Unless one of the gaming companies wants to find a room for us.)

I definitely understand about not wanting to get swarmed by admiring fans.   So, remember, give moderators and any celebrities a little breathing room.   

Piratecat, thanks for the information.  

Okay, everyone, after the Ennies which start at 8 p.m. on Friday at Gen Con.  Perhaps the awards should be done at 9:00 or 9:30 p.m.


----------



## thatdarncat (Jul 4, 2002)

*Re: Re: Would anyone like to organiz-ize some gaming?*



			
				Pyske said:
			
		

> * Feng Shui?
> 
> *




mmmmmm Feng Shui *drools*

I've got an interview tomorrow, last one didn't work out. Keep your fingers crossed, I might still be able to make it!


----------



## Klaus (Jul 4, 2002)

[YOUNG STILL BLACK MICHAEL JACKSON VOICE]

I'll be theeere, IIII'll be theeeere...

Just call my name

And I'll be theeeere...

[/YOUNG STILL BLACK MICHAEL JACKSON VOICE]


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Jul 4, 2002)

I've got P-Kittys autograph too.  Ah yet another GM to idolize.

Mark, I should've had p-kitty sign that on me...but I suppose his autograph on Of Sound Mind is good enough...  

My group should be there--hell maybe we'll drag my poor mother into the fray too.  

And if you EN World celebrities are getting swarmed by adoring fans and need help, I'm sure us four screwballs (Myself, Fayredeth, and two fools who don't post on the boards)  can act as bouncers...  I'll keep a +1 CAN of mace under my clerical vestments, should we all come in costume that night, lol.


----------



## Junkheap (Jul 5, 2002)

I can't make it   BUT if someone would be kind hearted enough to pick me up a copy of necropolis, autographed by whoever is doing it, i would GREATLY GREATLY appreciate it.  I dont want to wait till it gets into the stores.  The store around me doesnt get MOST S&S stuff, and i have to order it after it becomes available.  So a week after the 19th   I will pay in advance if needed.  If anybody could help me, pls msg me, or email me.

Thanx.


----------



## William Ronald (Jul 8, 2002)

Junkheap, sorry you can't make it.  E. Gary Gygax himself is the author of Necropolis.  Maybe a friend or fellow Ontario gamer can pick you up a copy.

We are doing fairly well in building a large gathering.  Here is my list, including unidentified friends:

1.	Morrus
2.	Piratecat
3.	Trevalon Moonleiron
4.	thatdarncat
5.	Sir Osis of Liver
6.	Hand of Evil
7.	KnowTheToe
8.	Mystic Eye
9.	Leopold
10.	Peter
11.	Peter’s friend #1
12.	Peter’s Friend #2
13.	Peter’s friend #3
14.	Peter’s friend #4
15.	mearls
16.	Psyke
17.	Eric Noah
18.	Mark
19.	shouit
20.	Black Omega
21.	Baron Von Starblade
22.	CR Greathouse
23.	Rugger
24.	Klaus
25.	Fayredeth
26.	Trevalon Moonleiron’s friend #1
27.	Trevalon Moonleiron’s friend #2
28.           William Ronald


So, Morrus has proposed that we move from the room where the Ennies are to another room.  I have suggested the open gaming area used last year.  Any other ideas?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 8, 2002)

Looks like a good turnout thus far W.R.  BTW, I also have two hanger's on that will be coming. The currently internet hook up deficant, Dareoon Delandrove and Sir Osis's friend #1.

This is gonna be fun! Can't wait.


----------



## thalmin (Jul 8, 2002)

If this is happening on Friday, I wish to be counted in.

By the way, what is the proper attire for the awards ceremony, both participants and audience? Black tie? Suit? Casual?


----------



## Piratecat (Jul 8, 2002)

thalmin said:
			
		

> *By the way, what is the proper attire for the awards ceremony, both participants and audience? Black tie? Suit? Casual? *




For the love of god, wear clothes.

Seriously?  Funny you should ask!  Click right this way.


----------



## William Ronald (Jul 8, 2002)

Well, we are up to 30 people now.

So, far, so good.  We still need to solve some of the location issues.  Do we want to meet where the awards are or move somewhere else afterwards?


----------



## fba827 (Jul 8, 2002)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> *We still need to solve some of the location issues.  Do we want to meet where the awards are or move somewhere else afterwards? *




I am not going to Gen Con so this really does not affect me in the slightest.. However, just happened to looking at this so, I would recommend (from a purely organizational standpoint)...

Having arranged a couple social get togethers for organizations, it tends to happen that making an "initial meeting place" and a "move-to" meeting place is rarely a good idea.

I would really recommend if you are going to have to move, do NOT make the "formal" meeting place a place you already know you are going to have to move from ...  figure on a spot you know you will be able to stay for 10-15-however-long minutes to meet and chit chat and make that your planned meeting place for this get together.

  - fba827

Edit: Forgot to add the "Why"

Why ? -- having a planned move around just makes it more difficult for people who have never met to find one another.  Also, given that you'll probably only be together for a short while anyway by the time you walk from one place to another, you could theoretically finish saying your hellos and then seperate.  It's just easier for everyone to find everyone else if they know there will just be one place to meet/go.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 8, 2002)

I think the current plan is for all the EN worlders to hang after the cerimony and pick a spot to move the get to gether to. As per the big M's request. Hopefully with phase A set mind we can figure out phase B with out the goblin horde desend...uh, oh i mean with a minimum of trouble. Heck we're a bunch of D&D players how hard could it be to get us all together in one place and then get the lot of us to all agree to move to another. All we need is a good DM to lead us by the nose.


----------



## Mark (Jul 8, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *...how hard could it be...*




uh-oh...



fba827 has a good point (and professional experience to back it).  Another problem is that someone who isn't coming to the ENnies (they may have already signed up for an event in that slot) may want to meet afterwards only to find we have moved from the meeting spot.  I'd suggest again that we pick a spot to meet but I find it dubiously cool to simply quote myself... 



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> *... maybe we could meet one last time by our favorite security guard, step outside if the weather is nice, or leave a note on him for latecomers if we decide to move further afield. *shrug*
> 
> I look forward to meeting everyone again this year. *




Unless we can find someone with an insider connection to set a particular room up as our EN World rallying spot, we must assume that any room large enough for us to meet will either be closing off around that time of night or already designated for game play by others.  Perhaps Mr. Adkison would indulge us by designating an actual location for our meeting or assure us that the room in which the ENnies are being held will remain open to us after that function is over?


----------



## Morrus (Jul 8, 2002)

I'll have one friend with me (the only member of my gaming group who actually came up with the airfare...).


----------



## el-remmen (Jul 8, 2002)

_You and I must make a pact
We must bring salvation back
Where there is love
I'll be there
I'll reach out my hand to you
I'll have faith in all you do
Just call my name
And I'll be there

I'll be there to comfort you
Build my world of dreams around you
I'm so glad that I found you
I'll be there with a love that's strong
I'll be your strength
I'll keep holding on
Let me fill your heart with joy and laughter
Togetherness is all I'm after

Whenever you need me
I'll be there
I'll be there to protect you
With an unselfish love
I'll respect you
Just call my name
And I'll be there

If you should ever find someone new
I know she'd better be good to you
'Cos if she doesn't
I'll be there
I'll be there
I'll be there
Just call my name
I'll be there
I'll be there
I'll be there
Whenever you need me
I'll be there
JUST LOOK OVER YOUR SHOULDERS, HONEY - OOH!!!
I'll be there
I'll be there
I'll be there
I'll be there
_


----------



## Henry (Jul 8, 2002)

I just wanted to stop in briefly and say - I'm not going, and you all are. Damn you all. 

Seriously, I hope the gathering goes well. Someone roll a d20 in my honor of all the homies left behind.


----------



## Gargoyle (Jul 9, 2002)

Hi folks.  I'll be there again this year.   And this time I'll be smart enough to get some sleep so that I can stay up later than 9 o'clock.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 9, 2002)

Thanks for putting the link on the front page, Morrus. It makes the whole thing feal very offical.


----------



## sineater (Jul 9, 2002)

It looks like I will be there and Midknight also.


----------



## Arcane Runes Press (Jul 9, 2002)

*Gencon*

We'll be there, with bells on but nothin' else!  Woo hoo, your poor eyes!

Jennifer Younts

p.s.-Patrick's latest from Mongoose The Quintessential Monk should be out for the con(Shameless plug I know, get used to it).


----------



## Urbanmech (Jul 9, 2002)

Count me in too.  

I just have to make sure I don't have a geek overload trying to take in everything at GenCon...


----------



## Richards (Jul 9, 2002)

I'll try to be there as well.  I'm looking forward to matching some faces with some names (or at least some faces with some screen names...).

Johnathan


----------



## William Ronald (Jul 10, 2002)

Hello, everyone:

I have been keeping a list of who is coming.  So far, we are up to 37 people.   Not bad, but I *KNOW* there should be more of us at the event.

We need to decide on a location.  Nothing urgent.

Check the first post of this thread for a list of who is confirmed or a likely participant.

Looking forward to seeing everyone!

William Ronald


----------



## Dire_Groundhog (Jul 10, 2002)

*I'll be there...*

shadow or no shadow when I poke my head out of the hole I am going to Gen Con.

see you there, I will be the furry rodent.


----------



## javapadawan (Jul 10, 2002)

Count me in too...


----------



## Rickg (Jul 10, 2002)

I am going to try to make it.


----------



## Negative Zero (Jul 11, 2002)

i'm gonna try to make it too. 
just found out that i might be able to make my very first Con ever!

looking forward to meeting you all!

~NegZ


----------



## el-remmen (Jul 11, 2002)

Hey!

How come I'm still not on that damn list?  Is it because Klaus beat me to the friggin' _Jackson 5_ joke?  Ya gonna hold that against a guy?  Damn!


----------



## William Ronald (Jul 11, 2002)

Nemmerle,

Don't worry.  My computer had a few headaches, but you are high on the list that I am posting on page 1.

We now have 42 people.

As for the Michael Jackson thing, I want an honest opinion.  If the plastic surgery unravels in a few years, do you think Michael will resemble that other 1980s icon -- E.T. the Extraterrestrial?

Any progress on determining what happens after the Ennies?


----------



## rayners (Jul 11, 2002)

I'm going to be there, and I'd like to formally make it known that I am Peter's Friend #3.


----------



## William Ronald (Jul 11, 2002)

Welcome, rayners!!

I will modify the list on page 1.

Morrus, Piratecate, nemmerle, and other extremely cool and hip moderators:  Can you decide what will happen after the Ennies wrap up? Do we stay or do we go? Your call.

Hmm, if I just had Bill Gates' bank account I could rent out Colonel Goolsby's or the Safe House. Oh, well.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 11, 2002)

Well at least we have phase one down( meet after the Ennies ), i'm sure some one will make a decision, right?



D'oh! bumped to the #6 postion by the Moderator.


----------



## William Ronald (Jul 11, 2002)

Sir Osis,

Thanks for the compliment, but I am not a moderator.  I am merely the fellow who proposed the gathering and is keeping a list.  Or as I like to say, if you think something is a good idea, work on it.

Maybe we should have little stick on badges?  NeghVar was able to provide some for the EN World Chicago Gameday and they were nice.


----------



## thalmin (Jul 11, 2002)

Hey, William, please count me in.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 11, 2002)

Whoops! should have said bumped for the Moderator.  

But seriously, you're doing a great job keeping the ball rolling on this W.R. and i'm sure we'll all benifit from it.


----------



## William Ronald (Jul 11, 2002)

Thanks, Sir Osis of Liver.  May your tankard never be empty!!

(The closest we can do in real life is that huge Mountain Dew mug sold at the indoor mall near Gen Con last year.)

Just trying to keep track of people.  Thalmin is now the 43rd person whom I have on the list.  So, we are doing well.


----------



## fl8m (Jul 11, 2002)

count me in too!! hehe my first gencon I'm sooo excited.


----------



## Kugar (Jul 11, 2002)

I will be there also.
GenCon = 3
EN World Gathering = 2

Kugar


----------



## Drew (Jul 11, 2002)

*I'll be there*

At least, I'll be at GenCon. Along with my wife and several of my friends. I've been around these boards for the better part of three years. Its about time I met some of you folks.


----------



## Dr Midnight (Jul 11, 2002)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE:

Dear friends and supporters
It saddens me to bring you the news today that Dr. Midnight, famed gamer and ENworld personality, will not be able to attend this year's GenCon festivities. This decision was long in the making, and is due to a number of economic and personal factors. Dr. Midnight respectfully requests that you carry on without him. Eric Noah, especially, will have the hardest time with this news. We ask that you do your best to keep his spirits high, though his will is broken.

With regrets and well-wishes,
Dr. Midnight in the third person


----------



## EricNoah (Jul 11, 2002)

Oh....

... crap on a stick.


----------



## Word (Jul 12, 2002)

*Attendance*

Hi everybody, 

I don't know many of you remember me from the Chicago Game Day, but I'll certainly be around for the ENie awards. I try not to plan more than one day ahead at GenCon, though, so I can't say exactly where I'll be after the awards are announced (celebrating or sobbing?). I'd certainly like to meet more of you folks, though, so please put me on the list.  Thanks much!

word,
will


----------



## William Ronald (Jul 12, 2002)

Drew, Word, fl8m, and Kugar:

Welcome.  I will update the list on page 1 of the thread.  Drew, I have your wife and one friend listed.  (The list is not fixed.)

Dr. Midnight:  While I deeply regret your absence, we will carry on.  I will ask the board members to give Eric Noah moral support in this tragic time.

In the annoying news, I got a jury duty summons for the day before Gen Con.  I think I should be able to make it, but I will informe the boards in case I can't attend.  (I suspect I will be able to attend.)


----------



## Arcane Runes Press (Jul 13, 2002)

I suppose I should mention my husband is coming to Gencon too, he is the professional in the family.  I just go to have fun.  Because girls just want to have fun.  
 

Jennifer Younts


----------



## KnowTheToe (Jul 13, 2002)

Have they fixed the goose poop ventalation problem at the convention center yet???? 

 I am trying to decide if I need to shower during that weekend and whether or not to bring soap.


----------



## William Ronald (Jul 13, 2002)

I will update the list on the first post shortly.

We now have 50 people!!  

KnowTheToe, I would advise showering and to bring soap.  You never know who you will meet, so always try to make a good first impression.  Hmm, wonder if we will have any celebrity guests....


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Jul 13, 2002)

Shower + soap are very important.  

Perhaps I should wear my cleric costume and bring an aspergillum full of cologne....


----------



## William Ronald (Jul 13, 2002)

Remember, you only get one chance at a first impression.  (Unless you have the MIB neuralizer.)


----------



## Archangel (Jul 13, 2002)

*You can count me in as well*

I will be there with my wife, and we will be happy to join the gathering.

Sign me up, please.


----------



## Pyske (Jul 13, 2002)

KnowTheToe said:
			
		

> * I am trying to decide if I need to shower during that weekend and whether or not to bring soap. *




Um, yeah.  There's someone on these boards (or maybe RPG.Net) who suggests carrying a can of lysol to all gaming conventions for use on one's surroundings (and fellow gamers if needed).

 . . . . . . . -- Eric


----------



## Teflon Billy (Jul 13, 2002)

It looks like I will be there.

I look forward to meeting you all.


----------



## William Ronald (Jul 14, 2002)

Hello, everyone:

Archangel and Teflon Billy, welcome to the list of attendees.

So, far we have 52 people on my list.  Perhaps we should figure out if we will move anywhere after the Ennies?


----------



## Archangel (Jul 14, 2002)

You forgot my wife - I did that once, wasn't pretty


----------



## William Ronald (Jul 14, 2002)

Archangel, I will correct that now.

Me forgetting your wife is one thing.  You forgetting her is another.


----------



## thg jim (Jul 14, 2002)

A bunch of us from Thunderhead Games will be there.  We are always up for a party.

Jim Govreau
COO Thunderhead Games, Inc.


----------



## blobsticks (Jul 14, 2002)

Hey!
No one knows me (apart from Jim), but I'll pop my head in to say hi 


Scott.


----------



## Anthraxus (Jul 14, 2002)

I will be at GenCon, and I will take extraordinary measures to make it to the Gathering. (Might have an event scheduled around that time...) 

-Anthraxus


----------



## William Ronald (Jul 15, 2002)

Thg jim, blobsticks, and Anthraxus:

Welcome to the gathering! I will update the list in the first post.

Thg jim, any idea how many good people from Thunderhead Games will be showing up?


----------



## thatdarncat (Jul 15, 2002)

just thought I'd check in and see how the planning was going (Yay, I'm #4!)

Apparently my grandmother has a cousin in Wisconson (hope I spelt that right!) so if Im lucky I'll have a place to stay. Just waiting for a few other things to come through and I'll know for sure (90% right now).


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jul 15, 2002)

KnowTheToe said:
			
		

> *Have they fixed the goose poop ventalation problem at the convention center yet????
> 
> I am trying to decide if I need to shower during that weekend and whether or not to bring soap. *




LOL.  I will try to find out this week and report back.  If worse comes to worst, I can stop by this weekend and take a whiff....

If feel you are wise beyond your years--if they *haven't* fixed the problem, soap may not be needed.


----------



## LadyGargoyle (Jul 16, 2002)

Gargoyle said:
			
		

> *Hi folks.  I'll be there again this year.   And this time I'll be smart enough to get some sleep so that I can stay up later than 9 o'clock. *




I too will be there!  My wonderful husband forgot to add my name to his post   Oh what the heck, we've only been married for 9 years...I can't really expect him to remember my name...can I?


----------



## William Ronald (Jul 16, 2002)

Welcome, Lady Gargoyle.  I have updated the list and put you next to your husband.

Barendd, what is it with the convention center and the odor? Is there a story I missed about geese and the convention center.


----------



## shouit (Jul 17, 2002)

Well, I guess I better pipe in and say that my girlfriend will be with me, but I didn't think that would be a problem.  But, since everyone is listing those that would be with them, I figured I better mention it.


----------



## Klaus (Jul 17, 2002)

My wife, Paula,  will be there as well!


----------



## Negative Zero (Jul 17, 2002)

it's official now! count me in! 
woohoo!

~NegZ


----------



## HellHound (Jul 18, 2002)

The Ambient Inc crew (myself, Denise and our two kids) will be around for the meeting too.


----------



## RodneyThompson (Jul 18, 2002)

I'm in. 

In fact, several members of the SWRPGNetwork Crew will be there. I will be in attendance, as will Armage Bedar, my partner in crime and technical whiz that did all the PHP coding for SWRPGNetwork. Additionally, one of our Conversions webmasters, Gary Sarli (whose article, "The Sharpshooter" was featured with mine, "The Medic," in the final issue of _Star Wars Gamer_ magazine by WotC) will be there with his wife. And my brother, too, because he got a job and a plane ticket. Shucks howdy!

Should be lots of fun. Can't wait to meet everyone. We'll have our SWRPGNetwork shirts on, so we should be hard to miss.


----------



## William Ronald (Jul 18, 2002)

We are up to 69 people (at least) now.

I will update the first post.

Perhaps we should discuss if we want to remain at the Ennies location or move somewhere after the Ennies.


----------



## thalmin (Jul 18, 2002)

What are our options? Where can about 100 people go for this get-together? We're gonna need a reception hall before this is over! Are any large rooms available friday night?


----------



## William Ronald (Jul 18, 2002)

Thalmin,

I think the moderators have to work on this.  (They have the power and influence to secure a room if we need one.  I think we will.)

I doubt we can do anything outside the convention center.

Last year, there was a gathering on the 3rd floor of the convention center.  This was essentially an open gaming area.  All of us showing up might be a problem.

So, I suggest we start proposing solutions.  Maybe we can just stay in the room with the Ennies.  Morrus has made a suggestion about moving somewhere else. 

So, any suggestions?


----------



## DungeonKeeperUK (Jul 18, 2002)

Count me in too.. 
Can't wait to see some of the guys off here..  

Will there be a general announcement of the plans or will it just be shown in here, maybe on the first post...

Andrew Troman


----------



## Morrus (Jul 18, 2002)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> *Thalmin,
> 
> I think the moderators have to work on this.  (They have the power and influence to secure a room if we need one.  I think we will.)
> 
> ...




Never having been to the place before, I'm probably the least qualified person to make a call on this one.  I'm going to have to leave this decision to those with some knowledge of the layout etc.


----------



## DungeonKeeperUK (Jul 19, 2002)

Morrus.. or indeed anyone else from teh UK flying over..
When are you flying over, myself and and buddy are going form Heathrow at about 10am on the Wednesday, anyone else the same?

Andrew


----------



## Negative Zero (Jul 19, 2002)

it occurs to me today that, since i'd only decided to go a few weeks ago, and only found out that i'd actually be able to go a few days ago, that i might have a problem with the badge. problem being that i don't have one. now i've seen on the website, that altho registration is currently closed, it'll reopen on the wednesday eve before the Con. but i'm not sure if i should be worried about availability. 

can someone who knows more about this chime in, please? is there a finite number of badges that could "run out" before i make it there sometime thursday afternoon?  am i garunteed to get in? or get left at the hotel? someone? anyone?

~NegZ


----------



## RodneyThompson (Jul 19, 2002)

I'm pretty sure you'll be able to buy admission at the door; however, preregistering makes it a bit cheaper.

At least, that's what I THINK happens. This is my first GenCon too.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 19, 2002)

DungeonKeeperUK said:
			
		

> *Morrus.. or indeed anyone else from teh UK flying over..
> When are you flying over, myself and and buddy are going form Heathrow at about 10am on the Wednesday, anyone else the same?
> 
> Andrew *



Flying to New York the week before so that I can track Nemm down and stalk him.  Then, after Gen Con, I'm going to Chicago so that I can track Mark down and stalk him.  While actually at Gen Con, I intend to stalk Eric and PC.  Eric won't be able to hear me creeping up on him because he accidentally stuck a tree branch in his ear today and ruptured an ear drum.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 19, 2002)

> Eric won't be able to hear me creeping up on him because he accidentally stuck a tree branch in his ear today and ruptured an ear drum.





See i always knew Morrus was a nice guy.


----------



## thalmin (Jul 19, 2002)

Negative Zero, there should be no problem with badges. They have always had plenty, and expect to sell badges even on sunday. Your real problem may be hotel space, if you don't have a reservation yet.


----------



## Gargoyle (Jul 19, 2002)

LadyGargoyle said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I too will be there!  My wonderful husband forgot to add my name to his post   Oh what the heck, we've only been married for 9 years...I can't really expect him to remember my name...can I? *




I'm married?  Oops, forgot.  (What?  I have kids too!?  Yikes...)  The little gargoyles won't be going to this GenCon though.  Maybe when their saving throws vs sleep, hunger and crankiness are a bit better I'll take them along.


----------



## Negative Zero (Jul 19, 2002)

thanks much Moridin and thalmin. that's a bit of a relief  i've already got the hotel taken care of. (it's great to have generous friends! ) i've only seen the one price for the badges on the web site tho. i'd kinda expected there to be a higher price for not pre-registering ... or is the $60/4 day pass, the higher price?

~NegZ


----------



## William Ronald (Jul 19, 2002)

Morrus, 

Fortunately I know the facility fairly well.  I think it would probably be easiest to just have everyone stay at the 3rd Floor stage outside the Exhibition Hall.  

There are rooms nearby for open gaming (or were last year).  Those might work out, but we might get some complains if 100 of us show up.

Any chance that you could ask Peter Adkison or someone with Gen Con for a large room?


----------



## RodneyThompson (Jul 19, 2002)

I paid $52 or so for my 4-day pass, so I guess $60 is the higher price that you pay at the door.


----------



## Negative Zero (Jul 19, 2002)

very cool! thanks Moridin.

~NegZ


----------



## The Antra (Jul 20, 2002)

Count me in, fellas!

All the way from Rio de Janeiro, Brazil, to the greatest RPG event in the whole world.

I´m very anxious to meet all of you!

(And Klaus, I can´t believe it´s easier to see you in GenCon than down here, buddy!) 

When is the ENWorld gathering taking place?

Best,
Marcio "The Antra" Fiorito


----------



## William Ronald (Jul 21, 2002)

Welcome to the gathering, The Antra.  I will add your name to the list in the first post.

I will leave it to the moderators to decide if we move anywhere after the Ennies.

We now have 71 people.


----------



## enrious (Jul 21, 2002)

Hey, I'm trying to swing it but at this late date (not to mention cost) finding a hotel room seems to be troublesome.

Is there anyone looking to split costs on a room?


----------



## Archangel (Jul 21, 2002)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> *...There are rooms nearby for open gaming (or were last year).  Those might work out, but we might get some complains if 100 of us show up... *




I am sure that we will have numbers on our side, but I cannot for the life of me think of a good strategy for attack (except - don't bunch together, protect the spellcasters, and put the Power attacking-Great cleaving Barbarians in the front).  I have never been party leader and the largest party I have been in has only been a mere 12 people (71, now we are moving into Chainmail territory and I have never played it).  

As a DM I could devise some more pitfalls and hindrances for the gathering to overcome, but I do not think that will help.


----------



## Orco42 (Jul 21, 2002)

Count me in.


----------



## William Ronald (Jul 22, 2002)

Enrious and Orco42, welcome to the gathering.

Archangel, I think we will have the advantage of numbers.  Mind you, the most people I ever helped DM was about 40 people.   (A high school game where lots of people kept on showing up.  The monsters did not fight an adventuring party..., just a small army. )

Seriously, I think we will be able to figure something about space for the gathering.  I will leave it to the capable hands of our moderators.  (Okay, which one of you fine people has a hotline to Peter Adkison to get us a big room. )


----------



## Donatello (Jul 23, 2002)

I'll be there!

Count me in... if for no other reason than to show that Living Imagination is not yet dead, but just going into hibernation while we cook up bigger things!


----------



## William Ronald (Jul 23, 2002)

Hello, Donatello:

Welcome to the EN World Gathering!   I just updated the list, and we are up to 74 people.   


I would like to say that I am looking forward to seeing everyone.  It is always nice to have faces to put next to the names I see on the boards.

By the way, can anyone print up name tags for us?


----------



## thalmin (Jul 23, 2002)

> By the way, can anyone print up name tags for us?



If I am not mistaken, the badges for registration at Gen Con ARE name tags. How about someone making EN stickers for the badges?


----------



## William Ronald (Jul 23, 2002)

A good idea, thalmin.

Mark, can you ask Neghvar to send you the program for the badges he made for the EN Chicago Gamedays?  I think stickers where we can put our EN World and real names would be a good idea.


----------



## thg jim (Jul 23, 2002)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> *Thg jim, blobsticks, and Anthraxus:
> 
> Welcome to the gathering! I will update the list in the first post.
> 
> Thg jim, any idea how many good people from Thunderhead Games will be showing up? *




I don't know exactly.  Me, Hal, Matt, Curtis, Andrew, Jeff...I think Becky...maybe more.  We like to be together.

Jim Govreau
Director of Thunderhead Games for MEG


----------



## DungeonKeeperUK (Jul 23, 2002)

thg jim said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I don't know exactly.  Me, Hal, Matt, Curtis, Andrew, Jeff...I think Becky...maybe more.  We like to be together.
> 
> ...




We feel safer in large numbers...


----------



## Pyske (Jul 23, 2002)

thalmin said:
			
		

> *
> If I am not mistaken, the badges for registration at Gen Con ARE name tags. How about someone making EN stickers for the badges? *




I believe you're mistaken.  IIRC, they stopped putting names on badges last year out of privacy concerns or some such.  Of course, you could just put a nametag sticker on the badge.

 . . . . . . . -- Eric


----------



## Eridanis (Jul 24, 2002)

Count me in for the revelry and debauchery.

Oh, it's an awards ceremony? Then count me in for just the revels, then. Debauchery will have to wait 'till later.


----------



## William Ronald (Jul 24, 2002)

Eridanis, welcome aboard.  Thg jim, thanks for the update.

We now have 81 people on my list in the first post.  This is going to be huge and a lot of fun.  Thanks to everyone who has signed up.

I would like to publicly thank Mark for his help in contacting someone about name tags.  (I missed the name tags on the badges last year.)


----------



## William Ronald (Jul 25, 2002)

Good news!!

We will have name tags for the event, courtesy of NeghVar.  I would like to thank Mark for putting me in touch with hom.


----------



## ronin (Jul 25, 2002)

*EN at GC*

Count me in! I didn't realize you were going to make it to this years GC Klaus, we'll finally get to meet. Looking forward to meeting everyone else as well.

ronin


----------



## Twin Rose (Jul 25, 2002)

I'll be there, I'm sure, unless I'm needed to watch the booth.

Come meet me at the Mystic Eye Games booth if all else fails!


----------



## William Ronald (Jul 25, 2002)

Ronin, Twin Rose, welcome to the gathering.  I updated the list in the first post.

Expect me to post what the name tags will look like soon.


----------



## William Ronald (Jul 25, 2002)

Tell me what you think of this name tag designed by NeghVar


----------



## William Ronald (Jul 25, 2002)

*Sorry*

The file is too big, but those who were at the EN Chicago Gameday have an idea of what it will look like.


----------



## thatdarncat (Jul 25, 2002)

I tried as hard as I could, but despite having a second cousin's place to crash at, I won't be able to make it down. Stupid $$$


----------



## Morrus (Jul 26, 2002)

I believe Monte Cook said he'd like to come, too.


----------



## Doctor Doom (Jul 26, 2002)

Prepare bohabs, for Doom is coming to GenCon bwahahahaha.

It'll be cool to meet all of you. And it'll be great so be able to solve arguments the old fashioned way, fisticuffs!

81 people? sheesh,  maybe we need to start organizing ENWorldCon...


----------



## Teflon Billy (Jul 26, 2002)

Doctor Doom said:
			
		

> *...It'll be cool to meet all of you. And it'll be great so be able to solve arguments the old fashioned way, fisticuffs!..*




You don't have a great history of being able to deal with my Super-Brain or my ability to stretch...much less my Brother-in-Law's ability to turn into living flame


----------



## Donatello (Jul 26, 2002)

It looks like my appearance at this gathering may be truncated.  We've secured a reservation at the Safehouse for 9pm on Friday... so... I'll see all of you as much as I can, and I'll be at the ENnies for sure...


----------



## William Ronald (Jul 26, 2002)

Monte Cook and Doctor Doom, welcome aboard.  (Morrus, thanks for reminding me about Monte.  I was in the chat room, but forgot about it.)

thatdarncat, sorry you can't make it.


----------



## MEG Hal (Jul 26, 2002)

I am sure I can swing more homies by for a bit....so count Mystic Eye Doug, and hopefully a few extra people from MEG and hopefully convince Troll Lords and the Bastion guys to come by, so count a bigger group in as well  .


----------



## Piratecat (Jul 26, 2002)

We might be best off just staying in the damn auditorium, if we have this many people!  Wowsa.  I know Morrus wanted to scuttle out of there and into some place else, but my theory is that with 80+ folks, no one will be able to find him anyways....


----------



## EricNoah (Jul 26, 2002)

Hey, look at this:  my GenCon 2002 report has already started!  Please forgive me if some of the info is *very* basic -- I want my mom and dad to be able to understand why this is a big deal for me   Also has my schedule, plus a special surprise appearance by Baby Gary.  Oh, and you guys are all mentioned too!  Not by name, but you know...

http://webpages.charter.net/ericnoah/noahrpg/gencon2002.htm


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jul 26, 2002)

Can't make the gathering (I have a slot to play), but I could drop off some more treats like the "cookies" I brought to the EN Chicago Gameday.  In honor of Eric's favorite exclamation, I could even put them on sticks.






[edit - fix typo]


----------



## RangerWickett (Jul 26, 2002)

I can go afterall.  Since I'm supposed to be there to hype Natural 20 Press stuff, we agreed to take some out of our emergency money to help pay my way.  Quite cool indeed, for me.  So I'll be there too.  Now I just have to read the rest of this huge thread to find out if I'm missing anything.  I don't suppose anyone has a synopsis, eh?


----------



## William Ronald (Jul 27, 2002)

Thg Hal, thanks for the update.

Ranger Wickett, just check the first post to see who is coming to the Gathering.  Mostly we are getting together to say hello.  (When in doubt, check the first post.)

Piratecat, I think we will have to stay in the auditorium.  I have 86 people listed.  I am sure that hiding in a crowd has a very low difficulty class with that many people and will not require an epic feat on the part of Morrus. 

Also, this is my 1,000th post since the server was reset.  It is good to be part of the EN World community.

See all of you up in Milwaukee!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jul 28, 2002)

Cheers, William!

  I am coming to Gen Con this year.  

  When and where are the ENNies, and where and when is the ENWorld gathering being held?

  My new e-mail address is edelaith@wideopenwest.net

  Could you e-mail me the information?

  I hope the ENpeople (a new word) of the IRs show too.  

  See you soon.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## EOL (Jul 28, 2002)

I'm scheduled for round one of the D&D Open at that time, but with so many people showing up it's turning into a must attend event, so I'll be there.


----------



## cptg1481 (Jul 28, 2002)

Hi I am Peter's friend, though I do not know which number....I want to excape the veil of anonymity.  

Thanks 

Randy Gregory


----------



## Morrus (Jul 28, 2002)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *When and where are the ENNies, and where and when is the ENWorld gathering being held?
> 
> My new e-mail address is edelaith@wideopenwest.net
> 
> ...




I'd suggest that the ENnies page be your first avenue of investigation when trying to find out when the ENnies are.  Either that, or reading this thread.


----------



## BOZ (Jul 28, 2002)

i probably won't be there on friday, but i am planning on being at gencon most of the day on saturday.


----------



## Mouseferatu (Jul 28, 2002)

Sorry for the late RSVP, but count me in, too.  

Not just me, in fact.  My wife will be with me.  It's possible that Colin Suleiman (one of my cowriters from White Wolf and Sword & Sorcery) and possibly his wife will be with me as well.  Not sure about that, though.


----------



## der_kluge (Jul 28, 2002)

I will try to attend as well.  I'll probably be in THG Hal's enterouge(sp).


----------



## Nacht (Jul 28, 2002)

The entire staff of Pen & Paper will be there. In other words, me and... uhhh... Well, just me.


----------



## MEG Hal (Jul 28, 2002)

Nacht said:
			
		

> *The entire staff of Pen & Paper will be there. In other words, me and... uhhh... Well, just me. *




Hi Bobby saw your name on the press list, please come by and see us at booth 1252.


----------



## bolen (Jul 28, 2002)

please add my name to the list.


----------



## SSS-Druid (Jul 29, 2002)

Sign me up. I'll be there post-awards ceremony to at least say 'Hi' and meet some folks.

And if I miss anyone, feel free to stop by the Sword & Sorcery Studios booth.


----------



## reddist (Jul 29, 2002)

*Save some room for me*

Yeah, count me in 

-Reddist


----------



## Piratecat (Jul 29, 2002)

For those who are interested - here's my GenCon schedule!

------------------------------------------------------

Slot 1 (Thurs 8 am - 1 pm 8/8/02)
RPGA Judge -- Paranoia (Real-I-TEE TV)

Slot 2 (Thurs 2 pm-7 pm 8/8/02)
RPGA Judge -- Call of Cthulhu (Art for Art's Sake)

Slot 3 (Thurs 7 pm-midnight 8/8/02)
No game (Top Secret Rendezvous)

Slot 4 (Fri 8 am-1 pm 8/9/02)
RPGA Judge -- Star Wars (Light and Dark)

Slot 5 (Fri 2 pm-7 pm 8/9/02)
RPGA Judge -- D&D Grand Masters (All the Eggs in One Basket)

Slot 6 (Fri 7 pm-midnight 8/9/02)
ENNIES and EN World gathering

Slot 7 (Sat 8 am-1 pm 8/10/02)
RPGA Judge -- Call of Cthulhu (Art for Art's Sake)

RPGA Slot 8 (Sat 2 pm-7 pm 8/10/02)
RPGA Judge -- D&D Members Only (Realms Cycle Prologue)

Slot 9 (Sat 7 pm-midnight 8/10/02)
Meeting old friends for drinks and socializing (or jumping into a game)

Slot 10 (Sun 8 am to 1 pm 8/11/02)
RPGA Judge -- D&D Special (All the Eggs in One Basket)

Slot 11 (Sunday 1 pm to 4 pm 8/11/02)
Nothing (Pinnacle awards?)

Whoo hoo! Going to be a fun con.


----------



## William Ronald (Jul 29, 2002)

*WOW!!!!!*

I would like to extend a warm welcome to Edena of Neith, EOL, mouseferatu, mouseferatu's wife, Colin Suleiman and his wife, die_kluge, cptg1481, nacht, bolen, SSS-Druid, and reddist.  I am looking forwarding to seeing all of you!

We now have *97 *people listed for the EN World Gathering!!!!  I think we will be in triple digit territory soon.  

Also, I would like to thank nacht who posted a copy of the badge design by NeghVar. Tell me what you think of it.

The link is http://www.pen-paper.net/images/enworld.jpg

Edena, I tried to e-mail you with some information on the Ennies but I got a mailer-daemon alert.  (I remember the problems you had with a past service provider, so I am posting the information here.  Don't worry, it might be my browser.  As I told Eric Noah once, AOL is the browser that is known in the Realms as Ao-Hell. )

Okay everyone, here is the information on the Ennies ceremony. Try to make the ceremony so we can cheer everyone:

For the first time ever, the ENnie Awards will be held live at Gen Con Game Fair on Friday, August 9th at 8 pm on the 3rd Floor Stage outside of the Exhibit Hall. Please stop by the awards ceremony to help us recognize the products, game designers, companies, and artists who are nominated for their hard-earned awards.

Admission is free, seating is plentiful, and the ceremony begins at 8pm. Don't miss it!



Miss it!! Wild horses could not drag me away!


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 29, 2002)

Hey WR,

I'm considering going to Gencon. If I happen to have a car, I'll make the trip.

I've made the trip between St. Paul Minnesota and St. Louis Missouri a few times already this summer, so I'm getting pretty used to that area. Don't add me to the roster unless I get some confirmation that I'm free that weekend, but just wanted to give you the heads up.

I'll be the duel bastard sword weilding paladin o' bastardlyness if I go...

er... wait,

that's my character


----------



## Jovah (Jul 29, 2002)

I hope to be there.  I have a game until 9 I think.
But I can hustle over.


----------



## Poet22 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Can I play, too?*

I have been a long-time follower of EN World but only recently a "poster" on the messageboards. This will be my 9th GenCon and I plan on attending the awards ceremony. I missed the gathering in Chicago. Count me in on the gathering so I can finally meet some of you!


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: WOW!!!!!*



			
				William Ronald said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Also, I would like to thank nacht who posted a copy of the badge design by NeghVar. Tell me what you think of it.
> 
> ...




That is a nice looking badge!  But print is so-so, may want to look at that.  The 'smoke/fuzzy/shadow' detracts for the planet and does not stand out.


----------



## SixFootGnome (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: Gathering*

Not exactly a messageboard regular, but certainly an EN world regular.  Got room for two more at the gathering?


----------



## der_kluge (Jul 29, 2002)

Nice looking badge.  I printed mine.

I do so wish that the GenCon badges would put our names on them!


----------



## Erik Mona (Jul 30, 2002)

Folks,

Dragon Editor Jesse Decker, Dungeon Editor Chris Thomasson, and Polyhedron/Living Greyhawk Journal Editor will be at the award ceremony and the gathering. We're all looking forward to meeting you folks face to face.

--Erik


----------



## Azuretiger (Jul 30, 2002)

Hello all!
  I'm happy to report that due to a change in my schedule, I will be able to attend the EN Gathering! This will be my 17th GEN CON, but more importantly, my first EN Gathering! Looking forward to meeting everyone!


----------



## William Ronald (Jul 30, 2002)

Welcome to creamsteak, Jovah, Poet22, SixFootGnome, Erik Mona, Jesse Decker, Chris Thomasson, and Azuretiger!!

We now have 105 people!! !  I think the auditorium will have to do, at this point.  Anyone with a better idea can suggest it here. 

NeghVar created the badges, and I don't have the tools he used. It should do.  (I will try to print up several badges.)


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 30, 2002)

The badges look great! I'm thinking the awards and gathering are going to be the highlight of the trip. I can't wait!


----------



## SixFootGnome (Jul 30, 2002)

*thanks*

Thanks for adding me to the list.  I don't know if you noticed that I said I'd have a guest as well.  I wanted to mention it again so that everyone would have an accurate count, etc.


----------



## bertman4 (Jul 30, 2002)

I'm not a newbie. I'm not sure what name I used to register for this forum last year so I had to get a new one. Others on the guest list can vouch for me. Anyway, I plan to attend. See you all there.

Bertman


----------



## EricNoah (Jul 30, 2002)

Ok, folks are getting the idea that the ENnies are going to be held in some sort of an auditorium.  I don't think that's the case.  I think we'll be in what is essentially a glorified hallway.  

For your elucidation I present exhibit A:

http://www.midwestexpresscenter.com/floor.asp

The map at the bottom shows the third floor.  I *think* the ENnies area will be in that yellow strip at the bottom where it says Exhibit Hall Pre-Function.  That area is a very wide hallway, essentially; and if it's the place I'm remembering there is indeed a little stage there (or maybe a portable one that can be broken down), and it's at this spot where Peter A. unveiled D&D 3E on Third Edition Thursday 2000.  And here of course is where I give you exhibit B:  http://www.enworld.org/eric/gencon/peteradkison.jpg

I guess my point is -- hanging out in that hallway afterwards might not be the "thing to do".  But who knows, I could be wrong.  Just in case I'm not .... What I suggest is we try to get a few people to maybe snag some tables in the big gaming room nearby (area D on that third map, it'll be walled off from A B and C), maybe while the ENnies are going on. 

Or we could just riot and go out in the streets and overturn cars.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 30, 2002)

I've always wanted to particpate in a riot, it could be fun fire bombing stuff, over turning cars, getting tear gased by SWAT.

What do you say everyone! Let's put the f.u.n. back in roit.

Or we could snag a bunch of space in the rather convienantly located area D, either way is fine by me.


----------



## Kugar (Jul 30, 2002)

As much as I like a riot and all, my smashing bat is in the shop (Its +2 !!!) 

 Anyway, why don't we print out a copy of the maps and circle where we went to and leave it at the stage, taped down so people can find us if there is a problem with this mysterious "D" area.  I know it's a risk, but those PHBs are pretty thick and I think most gamers can read a map  I mean as far as dungeons go the Midwest Express Center is lame.  One secret passage to this "Hilton" place, Bah!


----------



## William Ronald (Jul 30, 2002)

Welcome, bertman4!

Eric, Kugar, I think that printing up the maps could be a good idea as would be saving a few tables.  If any arrangements need to be made, maybe one of the moderators can contact Peter Adkison or someone on the Gen Con staff.


----------



## Piratecat (Jul 30, 2002)

Eric or Morrus, would you mind emailing Peter and asking him if he has any meeting room space free at that time?


----------



## Morrus (Jul 30, 2002)

I'll ask.  Worth a shot.


----------



## Monte At Home (Jul 30, 2002)

I would like to come.

And probably Sue.


----------



## William Ronald (Jul 31, 2002)

Welcome, Monte and Sue Cook!  Monte, Morrus reminded me that you wanted to attend the EN World Gathering.

Morrus, thanks for checking on space at Gen Con.

We now have 108 people.  I will shortly print up badges for the event.  (Have to get some paper with an adhesive backing.)  How many should I print up?

Is it safe to assume that the judges might be staying after the Ennies?

This has gotten a lot bigger than I thought.  Hmm, maybe we should consider having EN World Con?


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 31, 2002)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> *
> 
> This has gotten a lot bigger than I thought.  Hmm, maybe we should consider having EN World Con? *




I do think it should be an event listed for the next Gen Con.  It could be a great way to raise money for the site and the awards, just a small ticket price.


----------



## Mark (Jul 31, 2002)

Kugar said:
			
		

> *I mean as far as dungeons go the Midwest Express Center is lame.  One secret passage to this "Hilton" place, Bah! *




That _you_ know of...


----------



## NeghVar (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Re: WOW!!!!!*



			
				Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> *
> 
> That is a nice looking badge!  But print is so-so, may want to look at that.  The 'smoke/fuzzy/shadow' detracts for the planet and does not stand out. *




The large format print quality one looks a wee bit better...

Thanks for your input!


----------



## NeghVar (Jul 31, 2002)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> *Nice looking badge.  I printed mine.
> 
> I do so wish that the GenCon badges would put our names on them! *




If you can coordinate this with William Ronald, I will donate my time to enter the relevant text and then email the files to William so that he can print them.

William: Email me for more details on this.

Thanks!


----------



## Morrus (Aug 1, 2002)

Re. space - we've been told that our best bet is to stay in the ENnies area, since it won't be used for anything afterwards.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Aug 1, 2002)

I guess that solves that problem, thanks for thr info Morrus.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Aug 1, 2002)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> *...Is it safe to assume that the judges might be staying after the Ennies?...*




Well, I've already RSVP'd, so you are at _least_ 1/5th right


----------



## William Ronald (Aug 1, 2002)

Hello, everyone:

I e-mailed NeghVar.  I plan on printing up several badges.  I don't know how I could distribute it to everyone before the Ennies.   I might be able to track down a few people.  

In one week's time, I plan to be getting some rest before Gen Con starts.


Morrus: Thanks for the information.

Teflon Billy:

In my life, there have been a few times that I *WISHED* that I was one-fifth right.


----------



## Black Omega (Aug 1, 2002)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> *Hello, everyone:
> 
> I e-mailed NeghVar.  I plan on printing up several badges.  I don't know how I could distribute it to everyone before the Ennies.   I might be able to track down a few people.
> *



This sounds pretty good. I doubt I'll have a cool official looking badge unless you are printing up a whole bunch, though.  Wonder where people buy those generic "Hi, my name is.." badges.  Any good office supply place, I suppose.


----------



## d20Dwarf (Aug 1, 2002)

I will be there too, and Greg might just stick around. 

I'm looking forward to meeting a lot of you, and especially catching up with my old college buddies Mousferatu and his wife!!!


----------



## William Ronald (Aug 2, 2002)

Welcome to d20Dwarf and Greg!

I plan on printing up a bunch of badges.  The question is do I just leave the names blank or include the names of everyone who is coming.  (I am leaning towards having the badges without pre printed names and bringing several pens and markers.  However, if you want something different, let me know.)

We now have *110* people on the list.  Imagine the horrors of the waitresses if we went to a restaurant and said "Table for 110." 

A little more than one week to go before the EN World Gathering!!!


----------



## Wolfwood (Aug 2, 2002)

If there is still a spot for another person I would like to come to the gathering of people from the messageboards.  It sounds like a really good idea imo.

See you all there


----------



## talien (Aug 2, 2002)

*I'll be there!*

Cheering on Otherworld Creations and Monkey God Enterprises!

And a high probability that Robert Taylor -- artist extrordinaire -- will go too: http://home.earthlink.net/~rtaylor808/

So will the wifey (Amber).  Whether she wants to go or not. >

Mike "Talien" Tresca
http://www.retromud.org/talien


----------



## ghettognome (Aug 2, 2002)

I will be stopping on by too.


----------



## Nine Hands (Aug 2, 2002)

I'll be there for the awards ceremony and afterwards.  Looking forward to seeing everyone again this year 

John aka Veldrin


----------



## MEG Hal (Aug 2, 2002)

Just got of teh phone with Jim Butler from Bastion Press, and he will be stopping by with our group so add him to the list, see you all in one week.

I am looking forward to saying HI to all of you whom I met through this media, if I miss you please stop by booth 1252 and say hi.


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 2, 2002)

I'll be trying to stop by, too.


----------



## William Ronald (Aug 3, 2002)

Welcome talien, Amber, Robert Taylor, ghettognome, Nine Hands, Jim Butler, and Sebastian!!

We now have *118*  people on my list!!

I received an e-mail from Negh Var.  He is willing to create name badges with your EN World sig on them.  I will, of course, print them up.  Everyone who has signed up prior to this post will have their very own personalized name tag.  (Okay, for some of you all I have is friend or significant other or someone.  Since NeghVar is willing to do a little extra work, I think we shouls all say thank you.)

So, wait, what if you haven't signed up yet or just show up at the EN World Gathering.  Don't worry.  I will print up several blank badges and bring pens and markers.  Also, I think we may want to secure seating in Area D.  (I am willing to wing it.)

See you in one week!!


----------



## EricNoah (Aug 3, 2002)

Add Kara Noah to the list if you'd be so kind, Sir William!


----------



## William Ronald (Aug 3, 2002)

I plan to attend the RPGA meeting on Wednesday night.

I will, of course, have the badges with me throughout Gen Con.  So, those of you who know me by site will be able to get their badges early.  (As well as anyone I run into.)

Mark, do you have pictures from the last EN World Chicago Gameday at www.creativemountaingames.com?  I tried to find them so I could point to the picture with me in it.

Eric, I have added Kara to the list and asked NeghVar to add her name to the pre printed badges.

We now have *119 * people coming to the EN World Gathering.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Aug 3, 2002)

Thanks for the cool badges Negh-var, and thanks to oganizational master William Ronald.


----------



## NeghVar (Aug 3, 2002)

William,

I am going to run with the 119 people currently signed up. They will get their names on badges...though some will be odd, for example "So-&-so's Friend".

I would recommend printing blank extras for the people that crash the EN World Gen Con Gathering.

Later!


----------



## johnnygolastly (Aug 3, 2002)

*gencon uk*

i will be dropping by at gencon uk for 2 days (probably saturday and sunday), although i am going with beholderburger since he is my bro so i should see you there.

bye


----------



## General Lopez (Aug 3, 2002)

Count me in . I have been a lurker here since Eric closed his website. I missed last years gathering. I will not miss this years  .                  4days  to go to gencon     HOODY HOO!


----------



## Morrus (Aug 3, 2002)

NeghVar said:
			
		

> *
> I am going to run with the 119 people currently signed up. They will get their names on badges...though some will be odd, for example "So-&-so's Friend". *




My friend's name is Al, if that's any help.


----------



## William Ronald (Aug 4, 2002)

Welcome to bloodphantom!  We now have *120*  people going to the EN World Gathering!!

Johnnyghastly, I wish you could make Gen Con in the U.S.   If there is a EN World Gen Con UK gathering, maybe NeghVar could design badges for it.  

Morrus, NeghVar already sent me the badges with the aliases and room for names.  So, Al can write his own name on the badge.  (I think we all should thank Neghvar, as his hard work should be appreciated.)

I will print the badges up tomorrow.   I will try to find people before the event, in case they would like their badges early.


See you in Milwaukee!!

(Do we get to keep the statue of the security guard and bring it with to Indianapolis next year?)


----------



## Pyske (Aug 4, 2002)

Thanks, Neghvar.

See you all there.

 . . . . . . . -- Eric


----------



## CrazyMage (Aug 4, 2002)

G'ahhhh!  Missed the cut-off for cool, custom badges!  (Chorus: We don't need no stinking badges!)  But I will be doing my level best to be there Friday night, so add me to the list.


----------



## Negative Zero (Aug 4, 2002)

very cool! good job Negh-var! kudos to you  oh and i guess i neglected to mention that i'll be there with a long time lurker friend of mine ... up your quota there Billy-boy  i honestly don't know what his screenname is ... i've never seen him post   lol

~NegZ


----------



## Orco42 (Aug 4, 2002)

My friend eatenmyeyes (who post every now and then) will also be there.


----------



## William Ronald (Aug 5, 2002)

Welcome to CrazyMage, eatenmyeyes, and Negative Zero's friend!  We are not up to *123* people for the EN World Gathering!! 

I have printed up the name badges that NeghVar kindly supplied.   I will also print up several name badges without any alias on them.  How many should I print up, 16 or 24.  (Eight badges to a page.)

Looking forward to seeing you Friday night!!


----------



## Loegrimm (Aug 5, 2002)

I will come!!!!! Directly from Italy. Probably I Will be very busy 'cause i will come with my CEO to work form company but I cn't miss the EN gathering!!!!


----------



## Adlon (Aug 5, 2002)

I'm going to need a badge too. I'll be there !!!


----------



## CRGreathouse (Aug 5, 2002)

Sadly, I won't be able to attend any more - something came up.

Maybe next year.


----------



## Bill Muench (Aug 5, 2002)

Due to not keeping up with this thread, I won't be able to make it to the ENnies or The Gathering (tm). I'll be juding some RPGA stuff during the slot. Bah... I'm sure I'll get a chance to see those of you I know, but for those of you I don't know - maybe next year!

Edit: Or stop by the RPGA area and ask around. A friend and I will also be offering all of the Highfolk mods during midnight slots (and midnight slots _only_ - the modules won't be available during regular con hours) - find a Highfolk judge and stop on by and we'll give you the mod.


----------



## Dinkeldog (Aug 5, 2002)

I'll be making it up for this, too.  I believe both Halma and Wulf are planning on it as well.


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 5, 2002)

Bill Muench said:
			
		

> *Due to not keeping up with this thread, I won't be able to make it to the ENnies or The Gathering (tm). I'll be juding some RPGA stuff during the slot. Bah... I'm sure I'll get a chance to see those of you I know, but for those of you I don't know - maybe next year! *




Bill - I hope I see you!  Don't you owe me a beer?

 - Kevin


----------



## Bill Muench (Aug 5, 2002)

I don't think so... But I'll buy you one anyway. 

See you there!


----------



## NeghVar (Aug 5, 2002)

William,

If you can get me a list of the last few people that posted after #119...I will whip out one or two pages more of "named" badges.

Later!


----------



## MEG Hal (Aug 5, 2002)

*Friendly reminder....d20 publishers smackdown Thursday at 8*

Since most of us will be at the gathering for a bit I figured I would remind all of you to visit us on Thursday at the smackdown...here is the scoop:

The first and maybe last D20 Clan Wars Smack Down Annual at GenCon 2002 

Come watch your favorite D20 publishers battle it out in head to head action at the Gen Con Game Fair in August in the "D20 Clan Wars Smack Down" boardgame. The D20 Publishers will be using the strengths and weaknesses of each of their companies in an attempt to out play each other in a board game based on D20 and gaming industry. The event is to happen at Gen Con, Thursday night August 8th at about 8 p.m. in the Board Game Hall which is located on the 3rd floor, Hall D. The event will be open to the public and attendees may even get to join in the fun and play their favorite publisher. Mongoose Publishing and Thunderhead Games are orchestrating the event. Expect more details to follow as the date for battle draws near.

The general idea is to start the game announcing a new d20 company and be the first to go to print with a book. Every time you land on a space that has you pick a card you will have to pick a disadvantage card and see what happens next. Each publisher is aware of this event and understands that this game is making fun of what we love to do (make d20 books), so come over and see us play and if we need to leave who knows you may be asked to take over and run your own d20 company and see if you can get your first book to print before all the others.


Publishers already confirmed for the event are:

Mongoose Publishing
Thunderhead Games
Mystic Eye Games
Bastion Press
Troll Lord Games
Green Ronin Publishing
Paradigm Concepts
Fantasy Flight Games
Avalanche Press
Necromancer
WoTC


----------



## Anthraxus (Aug 5, 2002)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> *
> Morrus, NeghVar already sent me the badges with the aliases and room for names.  So, Al can write his own name on the badge.  (I think we all should thank Neghvar, as his hard work should be appreciated.)
> 
> *




Thanks, NeghVar!! 

William, how will we find you to get our badges before the Gathering? Can you post a picture, maybe?


----------



## Kalendraf (Aug 5, 2002)

I'll be travelling to GenCon that afternoon, and if all goes well, I hope to make in time for both the Ennies and the gathering.


----------



## William Ronald (Aug 6, 2002)

*Four more days*

Welcome to Loegrimm, Adlon, Dinkeldog, Halma, and Wulf, and Kalendraf!! CR Greathouse, I am sorry that you can't make it this year. 

We now have *129* people signed up for the EN World Gathering.

Kalendraf,  I have asked someone if he still has a photo of me on his site.  If so, I will link it here.

However, here is a general description.  White male, age 37 (sometimes accused of looking younger), height 5 feet, 5 1/2 inches,  somewhat stocky build, brownish blonde (dishwater blonde hair), slightly reddish beard, glasses.  I will also print up extra EN World name badges and try to wear one at all times at the Con.  (So, if you can't find me, give this description to the Milwaukee Police Department. )

I also plan to make the RPGA Gathering on Wednesday night.  My events are a little up in the air, as I did not preregister.  However, I will be hitting a lot of the RPGA events.


----------



## William Ronald (Aug 6, 2002)

For those who want to have some idea of what I look like, there is a photo.  Mark helped me track it down at Barendd Nobeard's website.

It only shows me partially from one side, but it is better than most UFO photos. 

http://www.wayson.net/games/EN_Chicago/index2.html

I am the person in the brown striped shirt in the picture entitled  "William Ronald runs his D&D3e Sedition game."


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 6, 2002)

Depending on whether I get my car before or after this weekend will decide if I get to gencon, cause I'm going to try and get it detailed with this chocobo...


----------



## blobsticks (Aug 6, 2002)

And yet another...... on behalf of Jason Braun, I demand another badge!!!! 

hehee
blobsticks mate ...........................^^^^^^^^....... up there 

Cheers, cyall soon

Scott.


----------



## William Ronald (Aug 7, 2002)

Blobsticks, I am afraid I can't do anymore custom name tags.

However, I would like to welcome Jason Braun.  We now have*130* people scheduled for the EN World Gathering on Friday!!!!  This has become a LOT bigger than I thought it would be.  I would like to thank NeghVar, Mark, and the moderators for their help.

Except for the list in the first post, this is the last time I am updating this thread.  I am leaving for Milwaukee in less than 12 hours.  So, I will see everyone who is making it to the EN World Gathering on Friday.  We definitely need to organize something for next year.  If you can't make it this year, I hope to see you next year.

Take care, everyone!!


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 7, 2002)

Thanks again, William!


----------



## William Ronald (Aug 7, 2002)

Glad to help, Piratecat.

I plan to be at the RPGA  Meeting on Wednesday night, so look for me.  I will be carrying the badges with me.   (I will also try to stop by the booths of people who are at Gen Con.)


----------



## pennywiz (Aug 7, 2002)

I'll be there Friday!  I'll be the one in the T-Shirt!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Aug 8, 2002)

OK, everythings ready here and in just a few short hours myself, Sir Osis's friend #1 and Dareoon Dalendrove will be off to catch the plane to our first Gen Con. See you all Friday. 

Thanks William Ronald and Neghvar for putting this together.


----------



## EricNoah (Aug 10, 2002)

You can read my little GenCon Report right here!

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=20398

Thanks to NeghVar and William for coming through with the name tags, they were really helpful.


----------



## Mark (Aug 12, 2002)

I'm really looking forward to it and hope I can make it back up to Milwaukee this Friday.

btw, why didn't we just have it while everyone was up there for GenCon anyway...?


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Aug 12, 2002)

Mark said:
			
		

> *I'm really looking forward to it and hope I can make it back up to Milwaukee this Friday.
> 
> btw, why didn't we just have it while everyone was up there for GenCon anyway...? *



Uh, it was during GenCon.  On Friday night.  

Of course, it's 2 a.m. my time, and I have to be at work in a few hours, so maybe I'm missing something....


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 12, 2002)

Yup, Mark was there - he's just being funny.


----------



## Dinkeldog (Aug 12, 2002)

Thanks, again, WilliamRonald, for doing the work for that.  Once again, it was one of the highlights of the con.


----------



## Eridanis (Aug 12, 2002)

I second that emotion.


----------



## Urbanmech (Aug 12, 2002)

I concur with Dinkeldog and Eridanis.  Great work WilliamRonald!


----------



## Mark (Aug 12, 2002)

Oh, Kent...  I'm so disappointed in you.  Of all people to fall for my shenanigans... 

Three cheers for WilliamRonald and NeghVar!!!

Hip, Hip...


----------



## EricNoah (Aug 12, 2002)

I think we can unstick this one now -- it has served its purpose admirably.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Aug 12, 2002)

Mark said:
			
		

> *Oh, Kent...  I'm so disappointed in you.  Of all people to fall for my shenanigans...
> *




 *hangs head in shame*   

 *mutters under breath*  "it was the Gen-Con sleep deprivation...."


----------



## CrazyMage (Aug 12, 2002)

Mark said:
			
		

> *Oh, Kent...  I'm so disappointed in you.  Of all people to fall for my shenanigans...
> 
> Three cheers for WilliamRonald and NeghVar!!!
> 
> ...




Hooray! etc, etc, etc.
Seriously, thanks for your work guys.


----------



## William Ronald (Aug 13, 2002)

I was glad to help organize this, as was NeghVar.

I will start a thread on next year's Ennies and any feed back from the Ennies or the EN World Gathering.

Thanks for showing up everyone.  Looking forward to seeing all of you in the future.


----------

